# UK Spouse Visa Checklist



## ziloo (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello, 

I am applying for the UK Spouse Settlement Visa and I wanted to know if I had everything necessary:


Personal Details (Applicant)
•	VAF4A Family Settlement Application
•	VAF4A Financial Requirement and Sponsor Undertaking form
•	Apendix 2
•	Letter of introduction
•	Passports (dual nationality) 
•	Birth certificate
•	Passport photos x2
•	Preferred flight details
•	Biometric Evidence 


Personal Details (Sponsor)
•	Sponsor’s certified copy of passport bio page
•	Sponsor’s photocopy of birth certificate
•	Appendix 2 form
•	Supporting letter / introduction letter


Finance – Category A
•	Employment letter from recruitment consultant manager
•	Original Employment contract
•	Payslips for the past 12 months
•	P60 of 2013 and currently waiting for 2014
•	12 months of original bank statements


Accommodation
•	A letter from my housing association confirming details of my property
•	Copy of original tenancy agreement
•	Proof of address: Council Tax bills for current and previous years, letter from Barclays bank where I hold another account, letter from HM Revenue and Customs for 2013-14 tax year


Proof of Genuine Relationship
•	Original marriage certificate
•	Photographs with details
•	Breakdown sheet of all flights made with dates and duration
•	Receipts/Itineraries for all flights 
•	Entry stamps in passports 
•	call records and letters/post cards 



- The only thing I am missing is "Bank letter or balance certificate" I have gone to my husband's bank but the only thing they did was print out a copy of the balance with the header they said they would not be able to certify or write me a letter... do you know if this would be enough?

-Also my husband has a dual nationality, should I also send his other passport along with the application? or a photocopy? or that will not be necessary? 

Thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you mean you are applying under Category B? Category A requires 6 months of financial info. Category B requires 12.

You need a letter of permission from the housing association allowing your spouse to live in the property. 

Birth certificates aren't needed.


----------



## ziloo (Apr 8, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Do you mean you are applying under Category B? Category A requires 6 months of financial info. Category B requires 12.
> 
> You need a letter of permission from the housing association allowing your spouse to live in the property.
> 
> Birth certificates aren't needed.






Hello thank you for your reply.
I don't know what you mean by category A and B I think im required to only provide 6 months of statements but i was told its better to give 12 just to be safe?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You've stated on your list you are applying under Cat A, for which you need the last 6 months' of payslips and bank statement. Don't submit 12 months as it can serve to confuse the ECO and complicates your application. Make sure you can actually meet the requirement under Cat A and don't need to be under Cat B, as ECO only goes by the category you specify on Appendix 2 and won't consider alternative ways of meeting it.


----------



## ziloo (Apr 8, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You've stated on your list you are applying under Cat A, for which you need the last 6 months' of payslips and bank statement. Don't submit 12 months as it can serve to confuse the ECO and complicates your application. Make sure you can actually meet the requirement under Cat A and don't need to be under Cat B, as ECO only goes by the category you specify on Appendix 2 and won't consider alternative ways of meeting it.


Thank you very much for your quick reply, 

just wondering what is the difference between category A and B, and does either have advantages? 

as it stands I have enough documentation for the last 12 months, and a lawyer we briefly met said that she routinely recommends her clients to provide 12 months (even if only 6 months is required). 
I entirely agree with you that this could cause confusion. 

Also my husband's bank (Barclays) told us that they don't provide the certified bank letter that the application form has asked for. will this cause some issues? we have all the statements , payslips, and recent balance.

thank you very much.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is Annex FM 1.7 which has all the information on the financial requirement. Read through to decide which category you should apply under.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...3/Financial_Requirement_Guidance_20140324.pdf

Bank statements need to be originals. If you receive them in the post, they are originals. If you don't, then they need to be authenticated by your bank.


----------



## ziloo (Apr 8, 2014)

My husband's employment status is unusual:

He is a surgical trainee, and is enrolled in a 2 year surgical training programme, he has to change work placements every 6 months which means that his employer also changes every 6 months, even though he is part of the same training program and therefore guaranteed employment. 
he last changed his post 3 weeks ago, and has started a new position at a different hospital. 

does this mean that we should apply under Category B?

thank you for your help.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Since he has been in his current position less than 6 months Category B seems to be his option. To apply under Category B he must meet the requirement in 2 parts. 1st his salary in his current position must be at least £18,600 per year AND he must have earned at least £18,600 per year over the last 12 months.


----------



## ziloo (Apr 8, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Since he has been in his current position less than 6 months Category B seems to be his option. To apply under Category B he must meet the requirement in 2 parts. 1st his salary in his current position must be at least £18,600 per year AND he must have earned at least £18,600 per year over the last 12 months.



Again thank you for your reply it is very much appreciated.


----------



## ziloo (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello, 
I have one other quick question to ask.
I have absolutely all the documents necessary except for one of the 12 payslips which is missing due to the fact that my husband changed addresses and it got lost. So we have 11/12 payslips. 

will it be okay if I mention it in the additional notes and show the bank statement of that month that the certain amount of money was still deposited to his account? we have the bank statement for that month and we also are getting the detailed report of this p60 tax to prove it...

will it be fine? 
thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. You need 12 pay slips and 12 bank statements. Ask his employer or former employer for a duplicate and have them verify it either with an official stamp and signature or a letter on company letterhead.


----------

